# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  New Jamie Oliver cooking series

## Angela

It came across my youtube feed in the last few days. It's called Jamie Cooks Italy. Each episode is from a different part of Italy.

This one is from Naples and Procida, the island out in the Bay, which is spectacular and well worth a visit. The people are marvelous as well. Naples itself is too...Naples, for me. I can only take it in small doses. :)

Nonna Fernanda, who opens the show, is so much like my deceased nonna in law Anna that it made me quite sad: bossy, feisty, sassy, a perfectionist, funny, and funny in quite a risque, earthy way. She couldn't have been less like my own reserved nonna, but I adored her just the same. 

See:

----------


## Angela

Jamie Cooks Basilicata. This is my favorite so far. The scenery, used for movies about Jesus (Matera), is spectacular, the Italian nonnas are feisty, fun, and adorable as always, and Jamie's dishes inspired by them seem divine, which I personally don't always find them to be. He's not a chef whose instructions always "work", i.e. they have to be tweaked even if the general principals are good. I'm definitely going to try to recreate them. I must say, he's growing on me. :) It may be partly because he just seems like a nicer person when he's with Gennaro, whom I'm sorry to say looks rather ill and old. I hope he's OK. Such a lovely man. I wish my paternal grandfather had been more like him.




By the way, this is the ancestral home of Francis Ford Coppola and Nicholas Cage.

----------


## Angela

Jamie Cooks Sicily...The cinematography is absolutely stupendous.

I really have to get on the stick and get to Sicily.

It's amazing how different the food is from that even in southern Italy.




He really is charming...Nonna Maria certainly thinks so...he has an 80 year old flirting with him. :)

----------


## LynetteboynC

No its not for the baby Its for Cat and her OH so she can concentrate on breast feeding and having a new baby rather than think about cooking meals.

----------

